# Vulkano Place-Shifting DVR Up for Pre-Order



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks like there is a new DVR on the block, and this one combines DVR capabilities with place-shifting. Wonder if it's going to be any good.

Vulkano Place-Shifting Box Up for Pre-Order

Vulkano place-shifting DVR hits preorder

Monsoon Multimedia


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Was reading about this, and looks promising. Price is not an impulse buy, but it has an HDMI input, and tivo2go like features. So would this work then to not only replace sling, but also allow recording video from my DirecTV box for my phone?


----------



## Michael H.. (May 31, 2007)

scuba_tim said:


> Was reading about this, and looks promising. Price is not an impulse buy, but it has an HDMI input, and tivo2go like features. So would this work then to not only replace sling, but also allow recording video from my DirecTV box for my phone?


HDMI output only.... *but* still streams at only 720x*480* *not* HD, but does so non-stutter at <256kbps upload. 
Does allow recording video for *most* phone formats... *but* is DLNA / Win MCE compliant / does allow recording to PC drives for playback / pause / burn-to-DVD.

Expandable eSata Linux-based 1TB drives.
*Can* network more than one of these (unlike prior Hava's)... however only one can be the primary xxx.xxx.xxx.015 at a time. Looks like constant swapping is required to utilize full functionality for dual units. 
Built-in 802.11n wireless.
Does not have a tuner (I think the other Hava's do).

*Now for my questions...*

Thinking about getting one of these.
I have zero experience with Sling or Hava, have not bought one because of earlier/present product shortcomings and reviews/feedback from users.
I know it's early, but would like feedback from anyone who has picked up and used one of these... in particular remote PC streaming of DirecTV HDDVR and their network configuration.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I have one of the earlier Hava models, the Platinum HD.

Works well for streaming and it is cool how the PC player can record. Only PITA is that they have not provided updates for some time and the iPhone client is not setup for the Retina display (so the menus are a bit blurry). Works great with my HR22 though.


----------

